# Hello Everyone!



## correia.jf (2 mo ago)

Hello everyone, Mu name is Fernando and I'm here to share my experience and who knows help someone who have the same problem i had for 3 years straight. From my divorce to do not see my 2 young kids for more then 2 years because my ex wife, was really painful and bad for me and also for the kids. but, now finally i can see my kids again and could move forward after i had help from friends and speacily form professionals who help me out get trought this bad experience. So, if you need some help or any advice i can hear you, anytime..!!!


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

correia.jf said:


> Hello everyone, Mu name is Fernando and I'm here to share my experience and who knows help someone who have the same problem i had for 3 years straight. From my divorce to do not see my 2 young kids for more then 2 years because my ex wife, was really painful and bad for me and also for the kids. but, now finally i can see my kids again and could move forward after i had help from friends and speacily form professionals who help me out get trought this bad experience. So, if you need some help or any advice i can hear you, anytime..!!!


Welcome to TAM Fernando!


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

Welcome. 

Glad you are back in touch with your kids.


----------



## Jimi007 (5 mo ago)

Welcome Fernando !


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome to TAM.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

correia.jf said:


> So, if you need some help or any advice i can hear you, anytime..!!!


HEY! Fernando… buddy… where’d ya go?


----------



## 358356 (2 mo ago)

correia.jf said:


> Hello everyone, Mu name is Fernando and I'm here to share my experience and who knows help someone who have the same problem i had for 3 years straight. From my divorce to do not see my 2 young kids for more then 2 years because my ex wife, was really painful and bad for me and also for the kids. but, now finally i can see my kids again and could move forward after i had help from friends and speacily form professionals who help me out get trought this bad experience. So, if you need some help or any advice i can hear you, anytime..!!!


This is a wonderful update Fernando! Your heart must be so full being able to enjoy the union of you children being back in contact with you again. I pray that you future and all parties and wholesome and stronger.

Best,

M-Sunday


----------

